# Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes



## mb15454 (1. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fliege Ende August auf die Seychellen um mit mehreren Booten 2 Wochen zu segeln.

Hierfür möchte ich gerne "für den Kochtopf" angeln. Zum einen, weil es mir Spaß macht. Zum anderen um die Manschaft auf meinem Boot mit schönem Fisch zu beglücken.

Ich bin etwas mit der Materie vertraut und hatte schon einige wenige kleinere Fänge im Mittelmeer. Hauptsächlich im Hafenbecken gefangene "Kleinstfische". Trotzdem bin ich - abgesehen davon, was ich hier im Forum und in anderen Foren als stiller Mitleser aufgeschnappt habe - Fischtechnisch noch sehr am Anfang.

Nun soll das mit den Fängen aber besser klappen, weshalb ich mir folgendes zulegen möchte.

Fangmethoden: Hauptsächlich klassisches Schleppangeln (Oberfläche und etwas darunter), in den Lagunen auch Blinkern und Grundangeln.

Rute: WFT ELECTRA SPEEDJIG Travellar Reiserute 5-teilig 2,10m 50lbs (damit sie gut in den Koffer/Handgepäck passt)

Rolle: Okuma CLASSIC CLX-450La Rechtshand Multirolle, 450m 0,45mm Schnurfassung, 3,8:1 Übersetzung

Köder: "light Lures" von bluewaterfishing.eu inkl. Stahlvorfach (Schleppen), Kleine Blinker und Jigs und Vorfächer für Grundmontage, Rapala Deep Lures. Alles möglichst einfach ohne Tauchvorrichtung

Zielfische: Alle "kleinen Fische", die in den Kochtopf können. Z.B. , GT´s, kleine Tunfische, Wahoos, Barrakudas

Nun meine Fragen:

- taugt die Rute-Rolle-Combo für mein Vorhaben?
- funktionieren die Köder auf den Seychellen
- Welche Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen?
  Dachte zunächst an 0,5er geflochten, wg. Bissanzeige, kleinerer 
  Rolle, etc. (z.B. Stork HD 0,5er)  bin mir nun aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ne starke Mono (ca. 0.7er) 
  nicht die bessere Wahl ist.

Besten Dank im Voraus.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## ullsok (2. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes*

Hallo,
fangen kannst du mit dieser Combo und den Ködern sicherlich etwas 
Mir persönlich wäre die Rute jedoch etwas zu lang und bei der Rolle würde ich eine Leverdrag der Sternbremse vorziehen.
Ich habe z.B. seit Jahren folgende Reisecombi im Einsatz und bin super zufrieden damit:
Rute: Shimano Exage STC Stand Up 20/30
Rolle: Shimano Tld 25
Schnur: Mono 30 Lb
Bei den Ködern tun es kleine Ilander-Jets oder sogar nur Gummioktopuse mit einer Bleikugel auch.
Wenn du letztere verwendest, brauchst du auch kein Stahlvorfach da der Verlust ja nicht so teuer ist und die Bissrate erhöht sich dadurch auch. #6


----------



## Angler9999 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes*

Noch auf der gleichen Seite wo du deinen Post auf gemacht hast steht der Beitrag.
Mehr als die hälfte der Frage werden da beantwortet......

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259034


----------



## tomsen83 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes*

Grundsätzlich wirds dir die Combo bei nem guten Fisch so schnell zerlegen, dass du gar nicht hinterherkommst mit gucken. Als erstes fetzt es dir beim Biss vermutlich die Schnurführung weg, dann schmilzt die Bremse zu klump... (Bitte lies dir diese Seite mit allen Hinweisen intensiv durch)

Bitte folge auch der Geräteempfehlung von ullsok und pack dir dazu ein oder zwei Schnurfüllungen Ersatz ein. Ich würde die Rolle wahrschienlich sogar ne Nummer größer wählen, da das Aufstoppen mit einem Segler bei einem guten Biss ja auch nen bißchen dauert. Außerdem frage mal hier an, ob es den Ratgeber Sail&Fish noch gibt. Der ist sehr aktuell, informativ und beleuchtet alle notwendigen Punkte.

Bitte bedenke, dass du in einem Revier unterwegs bist, dass insbesondere an den Außenriffen enormes Großfischpotential aufweist und du mit kleinen Ködern nicht selektieren kannst. Auch da kann der 30kg+ Sail usw. einsteigen. Und nen "kleiner" 20kg Thun der die bei 8kn Marschfahrt unter Segeln reinballert sorgt für ordentlich Ballet bei der gesamten Crew. Insbesondere wenn du mit dem Boot nicht schnell reagieren kannst.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes*

Und mal davon ab gehören GTs nicht in den Kochtopf. Mittelmeer ist nicht vergleichbar mit Seychellen außer du beziehst dich auf Blauflossen. Das sind Kräfte die da wirken!

Ich denke du solltest dich vielleicht mal bei den Kollegen vom big game board umhören, denn da sind doch einige Spezis unterwegs.


----------



## mb15454 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes*

Danke für alle Antworten!!!!

Top!


----------



## robi_N (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Seychellen - Anfänger - Ausrüstung - Grundlegendes*

Sollte jemand noch Informationen zu den Seychellen benötogen, kann ich gerne helfen.


Ich habe dazu auch ein paar Berichte geschrieben. Meldet euch gerne!


http://köderschlacht.de/angeln-auf-praslin/


Beste Grüße,
Robert


----------

